# ITU wirbt für globale Cybersecurity-Maßnahmen



## Newsfeed (23 Mai 2009)

Die Internationale Fernmeldeunion (ITU) veröffentlichte am Rande einer Konferenz zur Informationsgesellschaft in Genf ihren Vorschlag für die Harmonisierung von Cybersecurity-Gesetzen weltweit.

Weiterlesen...


----------

